# 06 Durango And 06 25Rss



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

After reading a bunch of information on Durango's after purchasing my 06 25RSS in May (ship weight 5,275, hitch 385, length 25'10) I am even more confused than ever... and at one time I thought I had a pretty good grasp on all the information! I am reading a lot on the "first" generation Durango's, the smaller 8 cylinder and that they are unsafe to pull a lot of travel trailers. But I am not finding information specific to my TV and TT. So can you please help? I decided against the 2011 250RS (Moonlight interior is beautiful) because it was a few feet longer and the weight increased as well so started to look at the 06 and newer 25RSS's because I really liked the set up and thought I was good to go with my TV. But now from what I am reading I may still need a different tow vehicle? What I have is a 2006 Durango SLT Adventurer 4x4 with the 5.7 Hemi. 17 inch tires, factory installed class IV hitch receiver. I am guessing it's the 3.55 gears because if it wasn't that I am guessing it would state that on the window sticker I have and it doesn't say. My GVWR 6,750, payload 1,670, max trailer 7,250, wheelbase 119.2. I have an electric brake installed and use the Hensley hitch. I have taken the TT 8 hours into the UP here in Michigan and last week we did a 6 hour trip up north. The TT tows well, handles well, I am not swaying, all the dash information looks great, the Durango doesn't squat, I have no power issues. Is this a safe combination for my family?

Thanks in advance!

Steffanie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Safe is a relative term but you should be okay for 95% of your towing needs. The Hensley is a very good hitch and that helps. Issues you may have are your payload and possibly your GCWR. The tongue weight is significantly more then 385, more like 700, add the weight of the Hensley 4 passengers and a truck load of stuff and you will have eaten up that 1670 really fast.

What kind of tires do you have? If they are "P" then you may want to look at getting "LT" tires if you tow much. This will improve your safety margin and your handling.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

They are the "P" ones. I will get new tires... LT... writing this down.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

If you pack light put more stuff in the trailer to help with the weight in the two vehicle and stay within the 1670 you might be ok. The wheel base is more of an issue on the durango than power. See if you can get a real tounge weight with propane filled battery in there with the henlesy hooked up. Then add all that up including all the weight you put in the suv and you will be surprised on how fast it adds up.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I think you'll be just fine, especially with the Hensley hitch. You'll be challenged on payload capacity but if you take care with how much stuff you take and avoid traveling with full water tanks you should be alright. Your payload capacity is basically the same as most 1/2 ton pickups (higher than some) and they handle that trailer just fine. If you don't want to go the LT tire route then you could try what I used to do with our Expedition. When towing I would pump up the pressure in the tires to about 45 psi rear and 40 front. Normally they were at 35 psi and the extra pressure seemed to help.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I tow my '08 21rs with my '05 Durango, and I also use a mechanical no sway hitch (I have ProPride instead of Hensley, but same concept.) I have towed up and down the mountains of Colorado, and even towed it to Michigan and the UP and back. I have never had any issues. With the Hensley, you wont have any issues of the short wheelbase causing sway. The Durango with the Hemi is a very capable tow vehicle, as some one said, it has more towing capacity than some 1/2 ton pick ups. I know the 25rs is longer than my 21rs, but you should have a very capable set-up.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Some good advice above. You are getting close to your max weights, that's for sure...there isn't a lot of wiggle room.

On the LT's, I switched (to Nitto Dura Grappler's) and they provided a tremendous improvement in handling over the original P rated tires. Really impressive winter tire as well...can't say enough about them. They do offer a rougher ride when not towing, though, but the improvement under load is absolutely worth it.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the information. I feel a bit better now then. I really don't want a truck for my daily vehicle if I can help it and the 150/1500 trucks I was looking at had less towing ability than my Durango so I knew if I did anything it would be a 250/2500 series. Grrr with the payments, I had sticker shock! Now I won't rush with a new vehicle and will watch the weights for a bit to see how things go. If the weights are too high then I won't have another option but to change vehicles but I can quit panicking now and not cancel the reservations I have already made! I don't travel with water and we pack light anyways so that will help. The only thing in the Durango is 3-4 people and the 2 dogs, all else is in the TT.

Thank you all again,

Steffanie


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Easy trick on TT weights--carry only about 5 - 10 gallons of fresh water between campgrounds. Water weighs 8 pounds per gallon, so if you don't carry 35 gallons, you don't carry 280 pounds. A little water is nice if you need to flush "on the road" but there is usually no need to schlepp a lot of water between campgrounds.

Dump the grey tank after camping when you depart the campground, and save that weight, too. Don't dump the black until it's 1/2 full or more to prevent drying out of solids and problems.

And since you're close on the weight limits, I'd stop at a professional trucker's scale place and get a good set of weights. The last time I did it, it cost $9 for certified weight papers. Cheap, and well worth it if you're close to limits.

If you are above the TT and TV limits, not only do you run risks during towing, but if you do have an accident, the insurance company may find out and deny your claim. Not fun.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Steffanie,welcome to the best site out there(or here)we tow a 2011 250RS with a 2007 Chrysler Aspen which is a fancy Durango.I just towed back from Lakeshore RV 360 miles on some of the worst streches of highway and did not have any issues.I will say this listen to what advice is given a lot of real world knowledge is pricless.I tow light no water,distribute the weight in the trailer and know how much your set up weighs.


----------



## Granada3Tee (Jul 30, 2009)

Steffanie622 said:


> After reading a bunch of information on Durango's after purchasing my 06 25RSS in May (ship weight 5,275, hitch 385, length 25'10) I am even more confused than ever... and at one time I thought I had a pretty good grasp on all the information! I am reading a lot on the "first" generation Durango's, the smaller 8 cylinder and that they are unsafe to pull a lot of travel trailers. But I am not finding information specific to my TV and TT. So can you please help? I decided against the 2011 250RS (Moonlight interior is beautiful) because it was a few feet longer and the weight increased as well so started to look at the 06 and newer 25RSS's because I really liked the set up and thought I was good to go with my TV. But now from what I am reading I may still need a different tow vehicle? What I have is a 2006 Durango SLT Adventurer 4x4 with the 5.7 Hemi. 17 inch tires, factory installed class IV hitch receiver. I am guessing it's the 3.55 gears because if it wasn't that I am guessing it would state that on the window sticker I have and it doesn't say. My GVWR 6,750, payload 1,670, max trailer 7,250, wheelbase 119.2. I have an electric brake installed and use the Hensley hitch. I have taken the TT 8 hours into the UP here in Michigan and last week we did a 6 hour trip up north. The TT tows well, handles well, I am not swaying, all the dash information looks great, the Durango doesn't squat, I have no power issues. Is this a safe combination for my family?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Steffanie


I have a 2004 Dodge Durango (same as your 2006) with a 5.7L Hemi 4x4. You quote maximum trailer weight as 7250 however that is Dodge Durango spec for 4.7L engine. The 5.7L Hemi for my 2004 is 8700 pounds. I'm towing an Outback 250RS without any problem. My GVWR is 7550. You should not have any problems towing your trailer. Enjoy!


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

Granada3Tee said:


> After reading a bunch of information on Durango's after purchasing my 06 25RSS in May (ship weight 5,275, hitch 385, length 25'10) I am even more confused than ever... and at one time I thought I had a pretty good grasp on all the information! I am reading a lot on the "first" generation Durango's, the smaller 8 cylinder and that they are unsafe to pull a lot of travel trailers. But I am not finding information specific to my TV and TT. So can you please help? I decided against the 2011 250RS (Moonlight interior is beautiful) because it was a few feet longer and the weight increased as well so started to look at the 06 and newer 25RSS's because I really liked the set up and thought I was good to go with my TV. But now from what I am reading I may still need a different tow vehicle? What I have is a 2006 Durango SLT Adventurer 4x4 with the 5.7 Hemi. 17 inch tires, factory installed class IV hitch receiver. I am guessing it's the 3.55 gears because if it wasn't that I am guessing it would state that on the window sticker I have and it doesn't say. My GVWR 6,750, payload 1,670, max trailer 7,250, wheelbase 119.2. I have an electric brake installed and use the Hensley hitch. I have taken the TT 8 hours into the UP here in Michigan and last week we did a 6 hour trip up north. The TT tows well, handles well, I am not swaying, all the dash information looks great, the Durango doesn't squat, I have no power issues. Is this a safe combination for my family?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Steffanie


I have a 2004 Dodge Durango (same as your 2006) with a 5.7L Hemi 4x4. You quote maximum trailer weight as 7250 however that is Dodge Durango spec for 4.7L engine. The 5.7L Hemi for my 2004 is 8700 pounds. I'm towing an Outback 250RS without any problem. My GVWR is 7550. You should not have any problems towing your trailer. Enjoy!
[/quote]

Unless it's the 3.55 gears. I had a 1500 with 3.55 gears and I had 4.10's put in. Those 3.55 gears are a dog for towing. You can check your gears in the glove box. Should tell you. To swap gears in my 1500 cost me $1000. Rather than changing vehicles, if you put in 4.10's in place of 3.55, your rig will tow very nicely.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, I do have the 3.55 gears. Hadn't thought about changing them but that is an idea also! It doesn't look that by changing the axles though that I will gain anything in payload and that will still be an issue I have to watch for. I don't want to be above my max for any of the numbers! There is nothing in my glove box but reading the sticker on my driver door panel it says not to exceed 1489lb for occupants and things in the vehicle. I am guessing that means my payload and instead of the 1,670 I thought I had, that didn't include the optional stuff in my vehicle like the DVD system and such?! So now I have less than I thought I did : ( And with about 600 lb in 4 people (that's just us and not inclulding if additional teenagers are coming), just over 100lb in dogs, I am eating that right up still. Grrrr.... I am thinking I may be looking at trucks after all.

Steffanie


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Steffanie622 said:


> Yes, I do have the 3.55 gears. Hadn't thought about changing them but that is an idea also! It doesn't look that by changing the axles though that I will gain anything in payload and that will still be an issue I have to watch for. I don't want to be above my max for any of the numbers! There is nothing in my glove box but reading the sticker on my driver door panel it says not to exceed 1489lb for occupants and things in the vehicle. I am guessing that means my payload and instead of the 1,670 I thought I had, that didn't include the optional stuff in my vehicle like the DVD system and such?! So now I have less than I thought I did : ( And with about 600 lb in 4 people (that's just us and not inclulding if additional teenagers are coming), just over 100lb in dogs, I am eating that right up still. Grrrr.... I am thinking I may be looking at trucks after all.
> 
> Steffanie


They make some pretty nice trucks now. Fords coming out with a new twin turbo v-6 in the f-150 it would most likely get better mileage than your durango.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I keep looking at 2500 Suburbans and the Dodge 2500 crew cabs. I just don't like trucks for daily driving, the winter, getting groceries, etc... I really like my Durango for regular use and convience things. Where do I put the 90+ lb dog and at least 2 kids when traveling in a truck?! I can already hear the complaining in the back seat. I won't leave the dogs in the TT when driving and when it's hot out, even if I got the back cab, that wouldn't work either. The options are driving me nuts and since the SO is a realtor, he won't part with his 300 so that leaves me for the TV.

I looked at the F150's and the payload/numbers were not much different than what I have now so I would need the 250/2500 series of whatever vehicle I think.

Mileage is not bad in the Durango actually. Trip this past weekend average round trip, 3 hours, was 9.9mpg.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

We have the same dilemma - 2 kids + 2 x 85lb greyhounds = limited TV choices for us as well. I looked at Suburbans while also wondering how to climate control the bed of a pickup with cap. I decided against both options and went with the Nissan Armada. Family and dogs fit fine, and it tows like a beast (9,000 lb rating). I upgraded to LT tires (as mentioned above) and have 3.35 gears - but still...the Armada tows amazingly well, despite the low (high?) gearing. Plenty of power for my 5260 lb unloaded trailer. The Hensley hitch prevents any sway issues. Overall, I am very happy with the combination. I'd love a 3/4 ton diesel, though, but pretty pricey to have just for a tow vehicle. Good luck with your decision and keep us posted!


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I still haven't made up my mind, lol... everytime I think I figured out what I was going to do I find a flaw with my thinking and talk myself out of it! If I would have stayed with the 23RS I started off looking at all would have been fine! This time I really did research things and not listen to the sales person for the 250 model, I am just a bit too close to the max payload still. I am safe though so at least I can still camp while figuring it out! I just know if I get that bigger TV that a bigger TT will follow in a couple of years. But with each "upgrade" I have done well and I must say I have gotten extremely good at towing and backing up!

Steffanie


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The Hensley makes all the difference in the world. If you did not have that hitch, I would have suggested that you look at a different route. FYI - when considering a 1/2 ton truck, please bear in mind that it isn't just the tow rating you are looking at, it is the stability of the tow platform. That is where you will find that an F150 (or whatever flavor you choose) will be a substantial improvement over your mid-size SUV. Considering that you have a Hensley, I think you ok with what you have now.

-CC


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

The Hensley is great and the camper definitely tows well with it. I have been on multiple trips over a few hours away and no issues. I stop well, tow well, have enough power. For that reason it's not parked and is being used alot. If I had any issues I would not be camping and would be looking alot harder for another vehicle. I hooked it up to my dads Dodge 1500 quad cab and no difference in towing/maneuvering that I could tell. It's the payload I am not liking with the Durango and 1/2 tons. For that reason I am bypassing the F150 and 1500 series all together... I am just not seeing while looking at the numbers on paper it would justify getting rid of the Durango. They aren't going to give me much of a difference in comparison to my combination now. I am looking at F 250's and the 2500 series of the Chevy and Dodge trucks and suburban. I need more payload room it seems. Still searching : ) And thank you everyone for all of the help and suggestions!


----------

